
Elon Musk reacquires x.com domain from PayPal - rmason
http://www.domaininvesting.com/elon-musk-acquires-x-com-domain/
======
joshmtnk
This is a great move. The marketing alone he is getting is in the 7-8 figures.
Everybody already knows the brand. Crazy.

------
bhartzer
Any idea how much he paid for that domain?

